# ثلاجة تقذف إليك علب المشروبات وأنت في مكانك



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

*ثلاجة تقذف إليك علب المشروبات وأنت في مكانك*​ 




​

 ليست نكتة بل هي اختراع قام به مخترع أمريكي يدعى جون كورنوول، حيث تقوم  الثلاجة التي تتحكم فيها بواسطة الريموت كنترول بقذف علبة المرطبات إليك  وأنت في مكانك!


* الفيديو هو لقاء من قناة CBS مع المخترع يعرض فيه اختراعه:*​ 

[YOUTUBE]9oUWCLBKK3E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


فكرة طريفة، وكما يقال: الكسل أم الاختراع!​

وللمزيد من المعلومات:​
انها ثلاجة عادية صغيرة لولا وجود مقلاع ميكانيكي أعلاها توضع الثلاجة  على يسار الأريكة التي يجلس عليها صاحب المنزل عادة. وماأن يرغب هذا الأخير  بتناول مشروبه المفضل حتى يكبس على زر في جهاز التحكم عن بعد الخاص  بالاختراع فتقوم الثلاجة بالتقاط علبة من غرفة التبريد وتضعها على ذراع  ميكانيكية تقذف بالعلبة مسافة 3 أمتار باتجاه الاريكة حيث يلتقطها الجالس  وكأن صديقاً ما قد رمى له بها.
يمكن لهذه الثلاجة ان تحمل 24 علبة مرطب في داخلها يقول جون الذي يحتفل هذه  الأيام بتخرجه من جامعة نورث كالورينا “خطرت الفكرة بذهني حينما كنت أحتسي  مشروبي المفضل على الاريكة. قلت: لماذا لا تأتي علب المشروبات إليّ بدل أن  أذهب أنا لإحضارها؟” ويواصل: أنجزت الاختراع في خلال ثلاثة أشهر بما في  ذلك المبرد والمقلاع وجهاز التحكم عن بعد ويضيف: هناك احتمال بسيط ان ترتطم  العلبة المقذوفة برأس الجالس إلا ان الخطر يتضاءل كلما استخدمتها أكثر  واعتدت عليها.


:smil12:​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه حلو اوي الاختراع ده وجديد

امتي هيعملولنا زيها كده 

ميرسي يا ميلو


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يونيو 2011)

حلوه كتييير مارو احجزلى واحده على حسابك هههههههههههههه

ميرسى كتير بجد للمعلومات دى والفيديو
​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يونيو 2011)

تحفه انا محتاجه واحده عشان الكسل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 يونيو 2011)

فكرة روووووووووووووعة 
ياريت كمان يعملولنا آلة تجيبلنا الشغل لغاية عندنا
مش معقولة كدة كل يوم نروح الشغل بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ع الموضوع مارسيلينو
الى الامام
(بس من غير ثورة ثورة )​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلو اوي الاختراع ده وجديد
> 
> امتي هيعملولنا زيها كده
> 
> ميرسي يا ميلو



ههههههه انتى ماصدقتى عايزة لينا :fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> حلوه كتييير مارو احجزلى واحده على حسابك هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى كتير بجد للمعلومات دى والفيديو
> ​




هههههههه لا يلا يابت يا كسلانه من هنا​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> تحفه انا محتاجه واحده عشان الكسل
> ههههههههههههه




ههههههه انا كنت فاكر انا بس اللى كسلان :t19:​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> فكرة روووووووووووووعة
> ياريت كمان يعملولنا آلة تجيبلنا الشغل لغاية عندنا
> مش معقولة كدة كل يوم نروح الشغل بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




لا كدة شلل مش كسل ههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ​ هههههههه لا يلا يابت يا كسلانه من هنا​



كدا يامارو طيب ماشى ماشى انا زعلت بقى هههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
جميلة الخاصية دي

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كدا يامارو طيب ماشى ماشى انا زعلت بقى هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ​




ههههههه لالالالا خلاص انا اللى كسلالالالالان :t19:​


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جميلة الخاصية دي
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا




اتفضلها بس ادفع تمنها هههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2011)

امورة اوى دنا امرمطها لو عندى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*يا ربى حتى الثلاجة عملوا فيها كدا *
*دة كدا لو حصلت كل الاختراعات دى عندنا هنمرض من قلة الحركة بجد *
*ميرسى مارو *
*كتير جميلة *​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> امورة اوى دنا امرمطها لو عندى




ههههههه هى هتتهان فعلا لو اتجننوا ودخلوها مصر :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا ربى حتى الثلاجة عملوا فيها كدا *
> *دة كدا لو حصلت كل الاختراعات دى عندنا هنمرض من قلة الحركة بجد *
> *ميرسى مارو *
> *كتير جميلة *​




هههههه ياختى بس تيجي مصر :smile01​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه ياختى بس تيجي مصر :smile01​


هههههه هتيجى مش تقلق
كلها تسع ست سنين وتيجى​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

تحفة هى دى الناس الى بتفكر حصرة علينا ههههههههههه
بس انا عايزاه يعملها بحيث نتحكم فى المسافة بقى طماعة انا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
يا افكارهم الجامده
ثانكس ميلو
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> تحفة هى دى الناس الى بتفكر حصرة علينا ههههههههههه
> بس انا عايزاه يعملها بحيث نتحكم فى المسافة بقى طماعة انا



معلش تعقيب صغنن
عاوزاها تحدفلك المشروب وهى فى المطبخ وانتى فى اوده بعيده مش كده ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> معلش تعقيب صغنن
> عاوزاها تحدفلك المشروب وهى فى المطبخ وانتى فى اوده بعيده مش كده ههههههههههههههههههه​



اومال يعنى هفضل اجرى وراها انا ولا ايه ههههههههه
تقدم بقى يا بنتى تقدم 
ولما اكون فى الكلية تحدفهالى بردوا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اومال يعنى هفضل اجرى وراها انا ولا ايه ههههههههه
> تقدم بقى يا بنتى تقدم
> ولما اكون فى الكلية تحدفهالى بردوا



ههههههههههههههههههه
انا كان قلبى حاسس بكده
ده التطور الى بعد تطور الحدف انها هى الى تجرى وراكى وتترجاكى تاخدى منها الحاجه ​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كان قلبى حاسس بكده
> ده التطور الى بعد تطور الحدف انها هى الى تجرى وراكى وتترجاكى تاخدى منها الحاجه ​



اه ولو نسيت تفكرنى بردوا هههههههه
دايما قريانى كدة


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2011)

أنا مش بحب الكسل
لكن عاوز واحده
شكراا جداا
روعه​


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

جامده 
بس ممكن يعملوا واحد كمان تشترى مع نفسها وتخزن اللحاجه كمان 
يعنى انا كمان هشترى واحط فيها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى مارسيلينو


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> هههههه هتيجى مش تقلق
> كلها تسع ست سنين وتيجى​




يا متفائله :smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> تحفة هى دى الناس الى بتفكر حصرة علينا ههههههههههه
> بس انا عايزاه يعملها بحيث نتحكم فى المسافة بقى طماعة انا




تعرفى

احنا خسارة فينا الاختراعات هههههه​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يا افكارهم الجامده
> ثانكس ميلو
> ​



روحى اتفضليها انتى من هناك ههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (10 يوليو 2011)




----------

